# Big Daytona Shrimp



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

Shrimped the ICW between Orange ave. and South Daytona 2gallons large to Jumbo.

These are the White Shrimp larger than the indian River Reds.

1/2 is going into the Pot for Seafood Pasta along w Scallops and Chpped Clams 

Pic in Photo Gallery.


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

Jigmaster said:


> Shrimped the ICW between Orange ave. and South Daytona 2gallons large to Jumbo.
> 
> These are the White Shrimp larger than the indian River Reds.
> 
> ...


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Mmmmmmmm


----------



## Sand Dollar (Nov 26, 2005)

*.*

Man thoses are some purty shrimp. Will look even better all dressed up in a nice golden crusted batter.opcorn:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice. Great for grillin.


----------



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

nice and super fresh. im sure those were excellent. did you catch those wading or from a boat? just curious.


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

kooler said:


> nice and super fresh. im sure those were excellent. did you catch those wading or from a boat? just curious.


Throwing a Cast net from the Boat. Incoming tide on these guys, they are coming in from the Ocean and will spawn in the creeks.

Starting in the Fall through spring they will head back out to Sea.


----------



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

thanks. it must be nice to have that right outside your front door. good luck and enjoy.


----------

